# 72g Bow Front vs. 75g Rectanler



## Zoomer (Jul 11, 2008)

I am interested in a 72 gallon tank but I notice that the 75 gallon is by far more popular. I am just curious what the disadvantages are to a 72 gallon besides the three less gallons.

Thanks


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Some people like the curved class ... others really, really hate it. Also, it's harder to make a stand for it, and the premade ones tend to be spendy. They do have a following though.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bow fronts are nice if you want a great display in the living room for guests but my problem with them is not the stands but the canopies. So far I only seen one type of canopy for a bow front which has a matching stand but it will not match any other stands at all what so ever. It is the ones from Oceanic I think and they have that Stainless look to them. It looks very nice but is all in one a hefty price-tank/canopy/stand . I have been thinking about getting one of those canopies for my 46 bow and painting it but that would be almost a waste IMO.

Its personal preference I guess.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

rectangular tanks are more readily available, cheaper. Im neutral though, i have a 75g rectangular, a 28 g bowfront, and a 6g bowfront.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

we have a 29 bow.. and i LOVE that tank... it just looks good no matter what.. only down side is that when your trying to decorate the glass plays tricks on your eyes

we have a 75 gallon tank too.. and i Love that tank too... its all a matter of personal preference


----------



## tonyh67 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a 72 gal Oceanic bowfront with matching stand in my liviing room and love it. They are pricey, but I got this one at PetSmart on clearance for half price. It was half price for 2 reasons: 1 - there were small chips in the glass on each back corner; and 2 - No canopy.

The chips were so small I decided it wouldn't be a problem. I made a canopy for it. I wasn't sure how I would build the curved front, but I finally figured it out. I used a pvc (or some kind of plastic) plank from Home Depot. These planks are very sturdy but much more flexible than wood. I painted the canopy with a roller and it matches the textured paint of the stand well.

[/img]


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

I hav a 72 bow great looking tank picked it up off local guy for good price with stand and canopy.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

tonyh67 said:


> I have a 72 gal Oceanic bowfront with matching stand in my liviing room and love it. They are pricey, but I got this one at PetSmart on clearance for half price. It was half price for 2 reasons: 1 - there were small chips in the glass on each back corner; and 2 - No canopy.
> 
> The chips were so small I decided it wouldn't be a problem. I made a canopy for it. I wasn't sure how I would build the curved front, but I finally figured it out. I used a pvc (or some kind of plastic) plank from Home Depot. These planks are very sturdy but much more flexible than wood. I painted the canopy with a roller and it matches the textured paint of the stand well.
> 
> [/img]


Did you ever do a write up on it?


----------



## tonyh67 (Jul 19, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> tonyh67 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 72 gal Oceanic bowfront with matching stand in my liviing room and love it. They are pricey, but I got this one at PetSmart on clearance for half price. It was half price for 2 reasons: 1 - there were small chips in the glass on each back corner; and 2 - No canopy.
> ...


No... I'll get to it :wink: I want to do a write up and include some photos, but it will take a little time.


----------



## Bizill (Jul 20, 2008)

i love both type of tanks. but to be honest, i've always been mesmorized by the beauty of the curved front of the bows! it looks very 'sophisticated'. i am partial to them as i have been shopping for a used tank on craigslist for over a year. found a 155 gallon bowfront with stand and canopy, all black for $600!

i finally made a purchase.


----------



## Bizill (Jul 20, 2008)

double post.


----------



## Bizill (Jul 20, 2008)

triple post. site hangs when i hit submit. sorry all.


----------

